# HDVR10-250 Upgrade parts ?



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I have upgraded my Directv Tivo units in the past. I have one of the new HD DVR's on its way. Will have it next week. I want to upgrade it to a 2 drive system. I will buy 2 new HD's and keep the originial drive as a backup. 

Question. Do I need some sort of bracket or anything for the internals to hold the 2nd drive and any new cables needed? If so where can I buy the pieces I need? Trying to go cheapest solution. 

I saw on weakness they had it with a screwdriver kit but don't need that... Thanks..


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

You will need a bracket to accommodate the 2nd drive. Weaknees has one for the ridiculous price of $39 while 9th Tee has a perfectly adequate bracket for about $16 plus shipping.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need dual IDE cable, and a power Y splitter, in addition to the bracket.


----------

